# Mono or flourocarbon leader for spanish ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I know braided wire for Spanish is recommended as well, but when using using 60 pound mono for leader, do you use fluorocarbon for the leader ? 
( I realize that since you can get away with using wire leader, that regular mono should be fine but thought I would ask.) 
Thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

no specific size nor brand.
always used a 12-18" piece of 60# coffee-colored wire w/ a haywire twist tied to a clark spoon.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't use flouro for spanish. I mean, it certainly wouldn't hurt, but they USUALLY aren't that picky. Only reason I say I wouldn't use it is because it's expensive and those teeth are gonna destroy it. Mono works just fine and is far cheaper.

That said...if they are being picky and I'm using live bait, I'll use 30lb flouro with a small circle hook. You'll loose a few, but it's better than not getting hits.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i use flouro for spanish. i didnt lose any to them cutting the line.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

what should I use for a Gotcha Plug. I will be running 17 to 20 pound mono as the main line. Do I need a leader?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can throw a shiny boat anchor with a chain and not keep them off your line on a good day... buy some piano wire and you can catch em all day without losing lures and tying knots over and over...some fun fishing!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ct... don't really need a leader perhaps but they will bite straight thru 20 pound mono like a hot knife in butter... run 20 pound mono to either wire or at least 50 pound mono leader.. 3-4 foot so if u get broke off u can just re-tie lure instead of mono-leader knot!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Last summer I used braid with a stinger rig pre-made out of wire and th eonly things I caught were Kings and Spanish. Those teeth are pretty bad and will tear up some soft fluoro that most use as leader material. I did catch one small spanish last year on my inshore setup with a 20# fluoro leader.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm with Yakavelli, use mono in the 40# range check it often. I have used wire as well, like number 7 (I think) single strand won't get cut but will get kinked and have to be replaced. There is some titanium wire that you can tie knots but it is expensive as compared to other wire, easier to use though. 

I think you get more bites with mono but don't have any empirical evidence.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I troll for them and use a spec rig, and I will usually tear up the hook before the line breaks.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i use mustad 30-50 pound wire leaders, if they arent wanting to hit the wire leader i use a 50-80 mono leader.


----------

